# Caution: Addictive stuff



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

This is one little example of why people are drawn to the "dark side" and may not return.... see for yourself...enjoy


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hey you need a biocube skimmer?
any frags for sale?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

i concur.... wow


----------

